#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Java - Criar programa .jar

## gustavo_marcon

Pessoal, andei dando uma olhada nos programas demo que vêm junto com o J2SDK e notei que eles têm extensão .jar, gostaria de saber como fazer p/ criar um arquivo com essa extensão.

Agradeço a todos que puderem colaborar,

Obrigado,








Gustavo

----------


## hez4el

Olá.

Neste endereço há um bom tutorial para uso dos comandos jar.
http://www.forumweb.com.br/forum/ind...=0&#entry17585

Abraços

----------


## veiga

Ola,

começa por aqui:
http://www.guj.com.br/user.article.g...&article.id=42

JAR File Specification:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/jar/jar.html

man page:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/to...win32/jar.html

feito!


Marcelo Veiga Neves
http://www.inf.ufsm.br/~veiga

----------

